# Removal of drainage tube



## prabha

"Retroperitoneal drainage catheter removal:
The patient was brought to the Interventional Radiology Dept.    Scant
drainage within the bag attached to the drainage catheter was noted.  The
patient was afebrile and noted a relief in his symptoms.
The catheter was, therefore, cut and removed without difficulty"

Does anyone have the code for removal of drainage catheter?


----------



## emetayer

*post op peroid?*

this procedure is probably included in the global surgery package. i would use a 99024.


----------



## MLS2

I agree with the 99024 if it's within the global period of the drainage cath. placement.  If not, an e/m (99211) would work.


----------



## dpeoples

prabha said:


> "Retroperitoneal drainage catheter removal:
> The patient was brought to the Interventional Radiology Dept.    Scant
> drainage within the bag attached to the drainage catheter was noted.  The
> patient was afebrile and noted a relief in his symptoms.
> The catheter was, therefore, cut and removed without difficulty"
> 
> Does anyone have the code for removal of drainage catheter?



You might also look at CPT 49422


----------

